# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Scotland

## ChasBidd

I am visiting Edinburgh, Scotland next (2012) summer with Adira and Kate to watch Charley perform in a play at the Fringe Festival.  Who can talk to me about Edinburgh and Scotland in general?  

PM me.  I will provide a phone #.  

Thanks to all.

----------


## MIke R

I'll PM you contact info for a very good friend who lives there

----------


## katva

Scotland has been on my top 5 list since I was a teenager.  Next up is Morocco....then Scotland.  Big trips with wonderful SBH and other vacations in between......

Please post a trip report!  It's a ways off, but what an excellent adventure!

----------


## Jeanette

> Scotland has been on my top 5 list since I was a teenager.  Next up is Morocco....then Scotland.  Big trips with wonderful SBH and other vacations in between......
> 
> Please post a trip report!  It's a ways off, but what an excellent adventure!



May I correct that list, Madame?

Peru
Scotland
Morocco

----------


## katva

> Originally Posted by katva
> 
> Scotland has been on my top 5 list since I was a teenager.  Next up is Morocco....then Scotland.  Big trips with wonderful SBH and other vacations in between......
> 
> Please post a trip report!  It's a ways off, but what an excellent adventure!
> 
> 
> 
> May I correct that list, Madame?
> ...



LOL---yes, you are right----almost!  Peru, Morocco, Scotland  :)

----------

